# Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin' (Updated w/new article 8/31)



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

interview from a swiss magazine over the weekend. thanks to *swisssensation* (on realgm) for the original scans.


http://www.lnba.ch/galerie/lnba_galerie_im2382.jpg

http://www.lnba.ch/galerie/lnba_galerie_im2381.jpg



my french is totally rusty, but it says his specialty is a chicken dish. he also likes to cook lasagne.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

I hope he plans on eating whatever he is cooking, if there is any leftovers he should give Tyrus a call.

Here's another article I can't read, this one is about Nocioni

http://www.ole.clarin.com/jsp/v4/pagina.jsp?pagId=1260762&fecha=20060828


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Is he going to cook for Bulls fans this year?  I'd pay a thousand for the pregame Thabo cookout.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

*sorely tempted to edit mizenkay's posts so that it also says "Thanks Sham for the joke"*

*no longer sees the need*

*skips away*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

thanks for the joke, sham


:angel:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Little Thabo to demonstrate skill soon on _Iron Chef Switzerland_. 

Make Wurstsalat, Zürcher Eintopf, Birchermüesli and Fasnachtsküchlein.

Yum yum.

No winner on show. Two judge remain neutral. French judge surrender after first course.

Tune please in.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



Thabo's Mom said:


> Little Thabo to demonstrate skill soon on _Iron Chef Switzerland_.
> 
> Make Wurstsalat, Zürcher Eintopf, Birchermüesli and Fasnachtsküchlein.
> 
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Chill son


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Pouquoi pas? I'm a French major but don't tend to use it. Here's my crack at the translation:


A Swissman in the NBA

The man from Vaud (?), Thabo Sefolosha, prepares to integrate into the Chicago Bulls in the NBA, the most important basketball league in the USA. It's a first for a Swiss player.

Far from being miserly in smiles and pleasantries, the young Swiss basketball virtuoso embodies his first name to perfection. Thabo means "joy" in the Sotho dialect. Born to a mother of Vaud (that word again?) who was a painter and a South African Musician father, that little happy boy who today is two meters tall and weighs 97 kilos, made his first steps in Vevey. After being given several kicks in a round balloon, he followed the steps of his very tall brother (2 m) Kgomotso and discovered basketball at the age of ten. The two accomplices trained to the point of exhaustion (literally: losing their breath), often up until nightfall. The team of Blonay, then of the Riviera, would twice become Swiss champions in less than 21 years. 

And you studies during all that? "For a longtime, I was being an agitator," comments the athlete. "Later, I was leaving for france, to Chalon-sur-Saone, in a reform school to take my vat (?). It calmed me down a bit. Two years well spent in economics and social sciencies, with a penchant for history, more particularly the events that unfolded after the two world wars and black history. "Moreover, I looked at the chain of history from time to time" adds the basketball player, amused.

In the Steps of Jordan

But his passion above all remained sport, which "can be an art" when one hears the names Ronaldinho, Zidane, Ali, and most of all Michael Jordan. "He has set the bar so high!" exclaims Thabo Sefolosha. "And to say that I will be playing on the same team that he did..." His eyes light up, sparkling. It has been barely three months since he played basketball in the US for the first time. Now, he will wear No. 2 on his jersey for the Chicago Bulls for two years. "I am starting to realize [my dream]. I am so impatient!"

In Switzerland, Thabo Sefolosha voluntarily signs autographs. His sudden notoriety does not bother him. "I can still run my errands calmly, he chuckles. I don't have bodyguards." he does not seem more more frightened because he is waiting to go to North America. "I'm confident. I will give all that I have. The other players will help me."

His sernenity is astonishing. An important detail: Bertille, his girlfriend of three years, will come with him to Chicago to obtain a master's degree in international relations. Forcibly (?), he will be less alone. The same for his entourage of close friends who are at risk of missing him terribly. A child of a family many times recomposed, Thabo Sefolosha understands the incredible importance of his brothers and sisters. Moreover, his other grandfather, Christophe, a hotel owner, who gave him the recipie of a veloute (don't know what that type of food is, literally it means "soften) of cucumbers which he is in the middle of making at his mother's house, Christine, of Montreux. "He makes a light soup" comments the basketball player while mixing his ingredients vigorously. "But my specialty, it is breaded chicken with rice and vegetables." He loves lasagna. The "giant" chef is benefitting well from playing for a team from Piedmont in Biella. "I appreciate the warm coast of Italy. Also, that country has an interesting history."

In the United States, his preoccupations will turn to his weight. Thabo Sefolosha has bulked up to 102 kilos, of muscle "of course." "at this level, our fate will be determined by our preparation" explains the basketball player. "Nothing is left to luck." Not unlike in cuisine...

A boy well surrounded

During the dessert , Manourou, a friend he met in France, immortalizes the culinary prowess of his friend in a hilarious photograph. "When I was at Chalon-sur-Saone, I cooked for everyone" Thabo Sefolosha states, defending himself. They didn't prevent him from soliciting constantly his mother's advice, admiringly behind her son. The evidence shows tha the young man is surrounded well. The man, who has mastered the language of Shakespeare as well as the language of Moliere, his arms tattooed with "The game chose me" on his left and "God guides my steps" on his right, Thabo Sefolosha only can succeed in his American career. The Swiss will support the Little Swissman in the NBA!


The translation is a little rough, but I did my best.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



jnrjr79 said:


> Pouquoi pas? I'm a French major but don't tend to use it. Here's my crack at the translation:
> 
> 
> A Swissman in the NBA
> ...


"Nothing is left to chance" ? would perhaps be better. Thanks a million for the translation, mon ami!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



Good Hope said:


> "Nothing is left to chance" ? would perhaps be better. Thanks a million for the translation, mon ami!



Oops, I meant "luck" not "look." Durp! I'll go edit it.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Sef The SWEEDISH CHEF I know I'm beating a dead horse but with that pic this may have to be his offical nickmame.Quick someone get us a pick of the Sweedish Chef from the Muppets!! Borde-Bort-Bort-Bort-Oh No!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



7RINGS? said:


> Sef The SWEEDISH CHEF I know I'm beating a dead horse but with that pic this may have to be his offical nickmame.Quick someone get us a pick of the Sweedish Chef from the Muppets!! Borde-Bort-Bort-Bort-Oh No!!!!! :banana:


Swiss! Not Swedish!

Big difference!

Just ask Heidi, or Ingmar Bergman!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Nice work on the translation jnrjr79! I can read and understand most of the article in French, but not as well as I used to, so your translation did the trick. 

Nice to hear that he bulked up to 102 kgs, which translates to 225 pounds. Thabo was listed at 213 for the draft, so he must have been working out all summer, good news!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

another translation request *jnrjr79!*

http://www.tdg.ch/tghome/toute_l_info_test/sports/basket__31_08_.html

thabo left switzerland for chicago yesterday! will be working out at the berto and looking for a place to live.

thanks to the swisssensation at realgm for the link.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



mizenkay said:


> another translation request *jnrjr79!*
> 
> http://www.tdg.ch/tghome/toute_l_info_test/sports/basket__31_08_.html
> 
> ...




Okey dokey, I'll get to work on it. Je travail, je travail...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



mizenkay said:


> another translation request *jnrjr79!*
> 
> http://www.tdg.ch/tghome/toute_l_info_test/sports/basket__31_08_.html
> 
> ...


They block all language translaters at work for some reason (like we couldn't find some foreign language technical stuff that might be useful?), so jnjr79 please, please, please translate. :biggrin: 
Especially the part about Jim Boylan at the end.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

From Now On, Thabo Rhymes With Chicago

Basketball - Sefolosha left yesterday to join the Bulls. His NBA dream is taking shape.

It's a small beginning of glory. Intrigued by the big strapping man with a hat tightly fixed on his head, a Japanese tourist approached. "Do you know him? Is he a basketball player? does he play in the NBA?"

"Yes, that's Thabo Sefolosha, he plays for the Chicago Bulls," he whispers to her.

"Oh," exclaimed the admirer. She wasn't familiar with him, evidently. Not yet. But that's not important. She approached him and posed with him in front of the lens of a cell phone camera. At least it's not the opposite. Quickly, Thabo is made to wait (ah technology!). Politely, Thabo smiles under the tender gaze of Bertille, his girlfriend. Click! Finally.

It's 9:45 in the airport lobby in Cointrin. It's time to cross the border. He's headed to Chicago via Paris. He's headed in the direction of his biggest dream, the NBA. This championship of all the superlatives - his first contract with the Bulls is for 3.6 million Swiss Francs over 2 years - that he is about to discover. "The whole team will resume training in the beginning of October," explains Veveysan (Thabo), who seems serene before making this big leap. "I have a month to hit my marks (get to where I need to be). I'm going to profit greatly from this period to work on getting into peak physical contituion and to work on my shot. And after, I have to find a place to live. for now we're going to live in a hotel. The team has given me a list I can choose from. 

A drawing of childhood

9:50. This time, he must really go. He must really say goodbye. Thabo falls into the arms of his mother, Christine. A mother moved (emotionally) like a mother. "Vacation has ended well" she sighs while looking longingly at her 2-meter tall "little boy" accompanied by his girlfriend. The memories roll around in the head of this painter whose work is actually exposed to...Chicago! "I remember a drawing that Thabo made when he was a kid. He had cut it out for an exhibition (presumably in school) - a photo of the jersey of the Chicago Bulls. It was the era of Michael Jordan. He had drawn it on the sheet from memory. I must still have this drawing somewhere." 

Christine Sefolosha remembers also when he was 14 years old, when she asked what he wanted to do when he grew up, Thabo responded, as seriously as anyone in the world, "To play in the NBA." And voila, as seriously as anyone in the world, he is leaving to realize this dream. "But the biggest challenge will be to become a sportsman," predicts his mother. "Physically, he must progress and adapt."

Progress and adapt. Two words that apply ell to the career of Thabo Sefolosha. "A boy, a little airheaded," jokes his mother, "but who, in character is contemplative and determined." Contemplative, like last year when he pulled out of the draft - he didn't think he was ready - and determined, like in October of the same year when he decided to quit Chalon-sur-Saone to go to Italy, despite a more valuable contract in Bourgogne. A choice which, in the his athletic plan, proved to be wise as his services in the difficult Italian championship definitely convinced NBA scouts.

Boylan, the other Veveysan of the Bulls

I speak to you of a time less than twenty years ago that you aren't familiar with...
On May 10 1986, to be exact. That day, Vevey experienced an unforgettable moment in basketball, the Swiss championship match between Vevey and Pully.

Not only due to the intensity of the game, but also the emotion of all the public thanking their player-coach Jim Boylan at the end of the match. 2400 spectators, on their feet, providing a long round of applause to their American fetish (in the sense of a fan crush/obsession) since 1982. That day, Thabo Sefolosha was barely two years old. 

And now two decades later, the men will be found on the same floor. On the same time, thousands of miles away from the Riviera. Who could have believed it? Ah yes, this is because the head assistant coach for Scott Skiles is none other than...Jim Boylan. He has been with the Bulls since May 2004.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

Could he be more adorable!?

Seriously though, somebody in the back court is going to need to develop a nasty streak.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*

*"From Now On, Thabo Rhymes With Chicago"*


in any language, that's a great headline! thanks for the translation jnr! 

i have a feeling thabo might be a little "wide-eyed" at first, but he'll adjust quicker than tyrus having had the pro experience. 

but he is adorable as all get out.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



mizenkay said:


> *"From Now On, Thabo Rhymes With Chicago"*
> 
> 
> in any language, that's a great headline! thanks for the translation jnr!


The Sefalocomotive now entering Chi-Thabo. Last stop.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



Ron Cey said:


> The Sefalocomotive now entering Chi-Thabo. Last stop.


Chi-Thabo Chef-olosha!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



Wynn said:


> Chi-Thabo Chef-olosha!


I don't care if people like it, and I don't care if it catches on. But, to me, he's Chi-Thabo from now on. 







Unless he sucks. Then I guess he's Thaboner or something.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

He's up to 225??? Excellent wonderful news...
With regard to cooking and rookies, don't they just have to pick up the donuts?

Which begs the question: what the hell are professional athletes paid to be in tip top shape eating donuts??????

God, the frickin season is two months away!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There are pictures that go along with the new story:

http://www.lnba.ch/galerie/lnba_galerie_im2408.jpg

Poor Jim looks like he was having a rough day in that picture.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

narek said:


> There are pictures that go along with the new story:
> 
> http://www.lnba.ch/galerie/lnba_galerie_im2408.jpg
> 
> Poor Jim looks like he was having a rough day in that picture.


Oh no, Thabo got a new haircut. Chopped off his braids.

:eek8:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Thabo's in the kitchen, cookin' suttin'*



Ron Cey said:


> I don't care if people like it, and I don't care if it catches on. But, to me, he's Chi-Thabo from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played! :rofl:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

SALO said:


> Oh no, Thabo got a new haircut. Chopped off his braids.
> 
> :eek8:



OMG! No! this ruins our plans of having a dual Afro defensive front!

I was sooooooo looking forward to seeing the two of them on court with their fro's all bushed out. such potential gone to waste...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

SALO said:


> Oh no, Thabo got a new haircut. Chopped off his braids.
> 
> :eek8:


You don't like the new cut? I brought Thabo out to the garage with the clippers a couple saturdays ago.

I was originally going to go with a 3 around the sides and a 4 on top, but then decided that a good buzz cut would keep him cool for the rest of the dog days...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Thabo's Dad said:


> You don't like the new cut? I brought Thabo out to the garage with the clippers a couple saturdays ago.
> 
> I was originally going to go with a 3 around the sides and a 4 on top, but then decided that a good buzz cut would keep him cool for the rest of the dog days...


It looks good, I just agree with Wishbone... was looking forward to the dual afro defense with him and Ben Wallace. 

And I go three up top and two around the sides when I cut my hair. 

:cheers:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SALO said:


> It looks good, I just agree with Wishbone... was looking forward to the dual afro defense with him and Ben Wallace.
> 
> And I go three up top and two around the sides when I cut my hair.
> 
> :cheers:


I'd like to see the entire Bull roster sporting afros next season. The only guys that would look more ridiculous than Kirk or Noc with an afro would be Li'l Ben and Deng!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

SALO said:


> Oh no, Thabo got a new haircut. Chopped off his braids.
> 
> :eek8:


I daresay its a better 'do.


----------

